# Meet Moonlight the Halfmoon! (image heavy)



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! I got and betta and put him into my 10 gallon tank! He looked so lonley at Petco, but he was moving around a lot and looked healthy, so I got him! I named him Moonlight.

Here's a few photos, even though they have horrible quality. Underneath them I'll make a link to the original size, if you want the big version. 

___________________________________________________________________

A full picture of his tank








http://i44.tinypic.com/klr84.jpg

Left half of the tank








http://i42.tinypic.com/t9i0ki.jpg

Right half of the tank








http://i40.tinypic.com/20iszkh.jpg

Rock-like thing








http://i40.tinypic.com/2nu4mk8.jpg

Real Amazon Sword The camera got in the image, sorry!








http://i39.tinypic.com/2959020.jpg

Plastic Plant/Fake Shell








http://i42.tinypic.com/1z4kghw.jpg

Fake Plant








http://i44.tinypic.com/9ks902.jpg

Filter








http://i42.tinypic.com/azgwo1.jpg

Last but not least...Moonlight!








http://i43.tinypic.com/rjgryd.jpg


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Very nice tank and fish


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:nicefish:


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful tank! And that's a nice looking tank


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice tank!!! Gorgeous fish!!


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks everyone!

i might get some neon tetras in a few weeks.

Moonlight isn't eating. I'll try again tommarow.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful betta and nice tank!

Don't worry about them not eating for a few days after they go into a new home. It is normal. Not all do it, but it happens.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful betta and beautiful tank!!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice but isnt that a delta tail?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice tank! I love the plants and the shells? For your live plant, do you just have gravel as your substrate, or do you also have that substrate for live plants?


----------



## xRacheLx (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if he's a delta tail. It said halfmoon on his cup, but pet store people can be goofballs sometimes...
_______________________________

I have gravel. I didn't know they make special stuff for plants.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

ifish said:


> very nice but isnt that a delta tail?


When not flaring halfmoons look like deltas.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

pretty fish! and i really like your tank set up!


----------

